# Sticky  Monsterlist of Halloween Projects



## RoxyBlue

Diggerc posted this in another forum, and I think it also deserves a sticky here because it's such a great source of ideas, inspiration, and help for so many prop makers.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Bone Dancer

When ever I say "hell'o" to a new member here I add this link to it


----------



## mys197gt

Great resource link. Need to pin this


----------



## ja12305

*having difficulty*

I went to this site and found that a lot of these links are broken, no longer exist, or don't work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think they're still in the process of validating links.


----------



## Zombie-F

It happens a lot on that site. I can't imagine what it takes to manage all of those links using just HTML.

HauntProject.com seemed to have found a better way to manage it all, but sadly, with the passing of Perfessor Evil last year, I'm not sure how much longer that site will even be there.


----------



## Lunatic

Long live Halloween Monsterlist!


----------



## jjo990

great site, awesome reference and GIANT money saver!


----------



## GC19

Love this site


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

When a site link is broken or unavailable because the owner hit his bandwidth limit, you can usually still see the site by using the Wayback Machine (https://archive.org/web/web.php).


----------



## bjpc2716

a great link heaps of things to do


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Annoying broken links. Why have it if you can't manage it?


----------



## bourno

A great alternative and idea this site had to save pages as pdf so they are not lost. I am guilty of switching web hosts myself and not building up many of my old pages yet.

http://www.omarshauntedtrail.com/props/props.htm
.
.


----------



## mikeythemars

ja12305 said:


> I went to this site and found that a lot of these links are broken, no longer exist, or don't work.


I've had the same experience.

To some extent, I'm not surprised. Given most of these are posted by amateur enthusiasts., over time for any number of reasons they may decide to stop putting resources into the links (paying for hosting, their interests change, etc.)

I know the site used to be updated at least once a year to clean out any non-working links, but that procedure seems to have ended. Up at the top it says "_788 Project links validated at the last update,_" but gives no date for the latter (and I'm pretty sure it used to).

Per Bounos point, I have saved PDF or even word copies of some of these sites over the years, not so much to in the interest of becoming an archivist, but more so I had a readily accessible copy of instructions while working on projects.

And one other issue: some of the older projects on the list require parts that are increasingly hard or impossible to find. One great example is the talking, blinking skull by Mike Fox. Instructions are still available, but two key components (a functioning "deluxe" version of a Gemmy Douglas Fir talking Christmas tree and two matching gliding novelty eyeballs) have become_ very _scarce. I still use the skull I did this mod on over a decade ago (he now is tri axis) and the clever moving eyelid motion Fox designed is to this day still the real crowd pleaser.


----------



## TheWage

*Monster List is a Joke*

That page seems to have at least half of the links to projects that go to nowhere or sites that are taken down. Not to mention that the links are blue font on a black background making it very difficult to read. Not sure what is going on with the site but it needs to be fixed or taken down.


----------



## mwc0404

ja12305 said:


> I went to this site and found that a lot of these links are broken, no longer exist, or don't work.


Same for me. Lots of seemingly great ideas and tutorials but lots of broken/missing links.


----------



## Sblanck

I used to hit it up way back in 2000. I havent been much of late.


----------



## mikeythemars

The monster link site at present is a pale shadow of what it once was. I visited it about three weeks ago and was shocked to see how many of the links are presently dead. Sadly, what is now missing are many of the better projects that were once accessible, with most of the remaining active links being ones showing either outdated techniques or sites with very general or incomplete instructions,


----------



## bobby2003

For a few years, it seems like that site has been the monster list of links you need to plug into the way back machine to actually see what use to be there.


----------



## panicRealm

Wow i am about to spend hours on this monsterlist site. Does anyone know if it is still updated?


----------



## DeathTouch

I actually tried to compete with this site with my own. Planetgravemarker. I even had it check to see if the link was there and it would delete the page. But I couldn't compete with his site any more and decided to stop the page. But I have always loved his site. I think someone else runs it now. That is what I heard.


----------

